# Recogida de basuras



## PABLO DE SOTO

Estoy interesado en saber cómo funciona la recogida de basuras urbanas en los diferentes países desde el punto de vista del usuario, es decir, qué se hace con la basura generada en casa.
En España lo normal en las zonas urbanas es que en las calles hay unos contenedores donde se ha de depositar la basura en horario de noche, en mi ciudad a partir de las ocho, y a partir de las 12 pasa un camión que recoge los residuos de los contenedores.
La mayoría de las ciudades tiene un horario en el que se puede depositar la basura en los contenedores, de vidrio, de papel u orgánica.
Mucha gente incumple las ordenanzas, echa la basura a cualquier hora, no separa los residuos etc.
Me gustaría saber qué se hace con la basura doméstica en los diferentes países.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ok, en primero y sólo como comentario he de decir que acá en México se dice Recolección de Basura no recogida; eso suena a otra cosa en México je je je.

Bueno ya entrando en tema; depende mucho del estado, ciudad y colonia de la cual estemos hablando, al igual que si vives en departamentos o en casa; por ejemplo yo vivo en un edificio de departamentos grandísimo (estamos hablando de 13 pisos con 16 departamentos cada uno) entonces tenemos unos contenedores en la planta baja del edificio donde está el estacionamiento ahí se están lo contenedore spara basura orgánica e inorgánica, pero muchos de mis vecinos no separan la basura , y ese ese es trabajo de los camioneros que van por ella, la verdad ignora cada cuando. 

Ahora en casa de mis abuelos el camión de la basura pasa un día sí y otro no, suena una campana (no sonida grabado sino una verdadera campana) y tú tienes que ir a tirar la basura, normalmente se estaciona cada 5 ó 6 cuadras.

Ahora en el centro de la ciudad, donde la mayoría de los edificos coloniales están, he visto letreros que dicen (a las 11 horas pasa el camión de la basura tales días) y así en cada 3 ó 4 esquinas, así que supongo tienes que tener tu basura lista para esa hora.

De hecho ya desde hace uno o dos años en el DF se aprobó la ley de residuos, que dice que tienes que separar la basura o ¡multa! pero el problema es que los camiones no tenían separación y tu llegabas con tus bolsas separadas y ¡zaz! los camioneras revolvían todo ; ahora la "solución" que se ha encontrado a falta de dinero para nuevos camiones, es que un día serán sólo orgánicos y el otro días sólo inorgánicos.

Y la verdad es que a veces alguna gente puerca, tira basura en cualquier esquina y luego 8la costumbre se hace ley) y resulta que ya parece tiradero oficial y hasta el camión tiene que pasarla a recoger ahí, la verdad que da muy mal aspecto a algunas colonias.


----------



## bb008

Mucha gente incumple las ordenanzas, echa la basura a cualquier hora, no separa los residuos etc.
Me gustaría saber qué se hace con la basura doméstica en los diferentes países.[/quote]



Hola

Creí por un momento que estabas hablando de Venezuela.

Efectivamente, en Venezuela no hay horarios establecidos y si fuese así tampoco se cumpliría, las personas aunque hay contenedores igualmente lanzan la basura fuera de los mismos, tampoco hay un horario específicamente establecido, pueden ser las tres de la tarde y ver un camión recogiendo la basura, como también (en el caso de mi zona) son las doce de la noche y escuchas al camión recogiéndola.

Tampoco tenemos una cultura de reciclar y separar cada residuo, en bolsas y clasificarla, vidrio, cartón, aluminio, papel, eso no existe, lo único que existe son indigentes que para vivir de algo busca en los contenedores, basureros, etc., latas de aluminio, para cambiarlas a las empresas que nuevamente procesan la lata.

En fin no hay manera de organizar la recolección de basura, por lo menos en Caracas es totalmente un caos.

Saludos.-


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

.

 las personas aunque hay contenedores igualmente lanzan la basura fuera de los mismos


Desgraciadamente, en mi ciudad, Málaga, también he visto hacer eso.
De hecho, lo que me impulsó a preguntar esto fue el ver el otro día a un joven dejar la basura junto al contenedor por no molestarse en levantar la tapadera.
También he visto a ancianos hacer eso, seguramente por tener dificultades en levantar la tapa, aunque también se puede accionar con el pie.
No creo que esto sea general en todas las ciudades españolas, pero aquí estoy harto de ver basura fuera de los contenedores y éstos medio vacíos, pero ver a un joven en directo hacer eso me repateó el hígado.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> Tampoco tenemos una cultura de reciclar y separar cada residuo, en bolsas y clasificarla, vidrio, cartón, aluminio, papel, eso no existe, lo único que existe son indigentes que para vivir de algo busca en los contenedores, basureros, etc., latas de aluminio, para cambiarlas a las empresas que nuevamente procesan la lata.


 
Pues tampoco acá en México, y te diría "creo es un problema del tercer mundo" pero al parecer en España se sufre lo mismo, Acá quienes hacen la separación de la basura se les llama pepenadores y son como tú lo dices, quien venden el papel, cartón. alumino etc; de hecho ellos viven en los tiraderos y es una mafiota que uff ¡pa'qué te cuento! de hecho desde los camioneros ellos se llevan lo más fácil, botellas no rotas,cajas grandes etc, ya los pepenadores buscan mucho más allá, desde pedasería hasta cosas que están mojadas y todo eso, que los camioneros se pudieron quisquillosos al separar


----------



## Cabeza tuna

En Chile depende del municipio, en mi caso, La Florida, hace algunos años entregaron unos contenedores gigantes para cada calle, donde la gente echaba sus basuras, y el camión las recogia cada dia por medio (en mi casa siempre ha sido Lunes Miercoles, Viernes y Sabado (no se porque no Domingo)) pero no resultó, y entrego el municipio un basurero por casa, es alto como de metro y medio azul con amarillo, cada uno venia con una cadena y un candando (el cual ridiculamente era universal por lo que no te protegia nada de que te robasen el tacho), y ese es el sistema hasta hoy, sacas el tacho el dia en que van a recoger la basura, te vas a trabajar y en la tarde el tacho esta vacio.
Respecto al reciclaje existen sobretodo cerca de las botillerias unos tachos especiales donde depositar vidrio, pero no mas que eso.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cabeza tuna said:


> Respecto al reciclaje existen sobretodo cerca de las botillerias unos tachos especiales donde depositar vidrio, pero no mas que eso.


 
Suponoendo que un tacho es un bote de basura o algo parecido; los únicos que he visto que están marcados para vidrio, cartón, etc. Son en los lugares públicos como el zoológico, parques (grandes como el de Chapultepec o Aragón), museos y en los parques de diversiones.


----------



## bb008

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> .
> 
> las personas aunque hay contenedores igualmente lanzan la basura fuera de los mismos
> 
> 
> Desgraciadamente, en mi ciudad, Málaga, también he visto hacer eso.
> De hecho, lo que me impulsó a preguntar esto fue el ver el otro día a un joven dejar la basura junto al contenedor por no molestarse en levantar la tapadera.
> También he visto a ancianos hacer eso, seguramente por tener dificultades en levantar la tapa, aunque también se puede accionar con el pie.
> No creo que esto sea general en todas las ciudades españolas, pero aquí estoy harto de ver basura fuera de los contenedores y éstos medio vacíos, pero ver a un joven en directo hacer eso me repateó el hígado.


 


Es un problema grave culturalmente, en Venezuela he visto personas estar justo al lado de un *contenedor sin tapa* (es decir no hay excusas de por que soy viejo no puedo levantar la tapa) y botar la basura fuera del mismo.

No sé si el problema es mundial, pero en *Venezuela es sumamente grave*. Trabajé en una empresa donde cancelabas dos servicios luz y aseo. Las personas iban a cancelar la luz y no el aseo, a nosotros nos dieron un entrenamiento para tratar de hacer que las personas cancelarán el aseo y era una misión casi titánica, imposible diría yo, en vista de eso, tenía una estrategia al punto de preguntarle a la persona si por su casa no pasaba el aseo y la respuesta era que no, por que ellos vivían en un cerro y para botar la basura bajan con ella y yo les tenía la respuesta, "justo donde usted la deja para el camión y se la lleva". 

Saludos.-


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Suponoendo que un tacho es un bote de basura o algo parecido; los únicos que he visto que están marcados para vidrio, cartón, etc. Son en los lugares públicos como el zoológico, parques (grandes como el de Chapultepec o Aragón), museos y en los parques de diversiones.


 
Se que en algunos municipios y se intento aquí un dia en especial pasaba un camion en especial recogiendo, latas, papel, plastico, y los separaban todos.
Los tachos que digo si son altos mayores que una persona promedio, en las oficinas tambien hay unas cajas donde se coloca el papel blanco, ambas campañas tienen trasfondo social (el vidrio para Coaniquem (Corporación del niño quemado), y el papel para un hogar de niños abandonados).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> Es un problema grave culturalmente, en Venezuela he visto personas estar justo al lado de un *contenedor sin tapa* (es decir no hay excusas de por que soy viejo no puedo levantar la tapa) y botar la basura fuera del mismo.
> 
> No sé si el problema es mundial, pero en *Venezuela es sumamente grave*. Trabajé en una empresa donde cancelabas dos servicios luz y aseo. Las personas iban a cancelar la luz y no el aseo, a nosotros nos dieron un entrenamiento para tratar de hacer que las personas cancelarán el aseo y era una misión casi titánica, imposible diría yo, en vista de eso, tenía una estrategia al punto de preguntarle a la persona si por su casa no pasaba el aseo y la respuesta era que no, por que ellos vivían en un cerro y para botar la basura bajan con ella y yo les tenía la respuesta, "justo donde usted la deja para el camión y se la lleva".
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Perdón Bebe ¿Pero cómo está eso de que cancelas el servicio? 

Aquí los servicios públicos como drenaje, luz pública y recolección de basura son derechos inalegables, ¡NO los puede cancelar! Ay tú si no la tiras cuándo pasa el camión pero si no se la lleva el camión ¿La llevan ustedes al basurero?


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Suponoendo que un tacho es un bote de basura o algo parecido; los únicos que he visto que están marcados para vidrio, cartón, etc. Son en los lugares públicos como el zoológico, parques (grandes como el de Chapultepec o Aragón), museos y en los parques de diversiones.


 


Miguelillo 87 said:


> Perdón Bebe ¿Pero cómo está eso de que cancelas el servicio?
> 
> Aquí los servicios públicos como drenaje, luz pública y recolección de basura son derechos inalegables, ¡NO los puede cancelar! Ay tú si no la tiras cuándo pasa el camión pero si no se la lleva el camión ¿La llevan ustedes al basurero?


 

La verdad Miguel no lo encuentro extraño, aqui el drenaje se cancela en la cuenta del agua, y hay un pago anual de derecho de recoleccion, ahora lo que si, nadie lo cancela.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cabeza tuna said:


> La verdad Miguel no lo encuentro extraño, aqui el drenaje se cancela en la cuenta del agua, y hay un pago anual de derecho de recoleccion, ahora lo que si, nadie lo cancela.


 

MMH, Creo que más bien la confusión está en el verbo cancelar y aunque sé que está off topic, creo es indispensable para entender la conversación. ¿Cancelar es pagar? o cancelar es ya no querer el servicio?


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Miguelillo 87 said:


> MMH, Creo que más bien la confusión está en el verbo cancelar y aunque sé que está off topic, creo es indispensable para entender la conversación. ¿Cancelar es pagar? o cancelar es ya no querer el servicio?


 

Pagar, tu pagas por esos servicios.


----------



## bb008

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Perdón Bebe ¿Pero cómo está eso de que cancelas el servicio?
> 
> Aquí los servicios públicos como drenaje, luz pública y recolección de basura son derechos inalegables, ¡NO los puede cancelar! Ay tú si no la tiras cuándo pasa el camión pero si no se la lleva el camión ¿La llevan ustedes al basurero?


 

En Venezuela se cancela el aseo y el relleno sanitario, la luz pública, también, por ejemplo donde vivo yo es un edificio que poseen escaleras y esas escaleras tiene luz, esa luz debemos cancelarla. Ahora, la luz pública de las carreteras, veredas, semáforos, postes de luz, no de eso no.

Ahora bien, en Caracas, en la Electricidad de Caracas hace cuestión de tres o cuatro años (creo que eso lo separaron, el gobierno por supuesto), te llegaba tu recibo de luz (la consumida en tu hogar), y en el mismo recibo estaba el costo del aseo urbano y el relleno sanitario, claro no es costoso, pero las personas se dejan/dejaban acumular la deuda y era un dineral para luego cancelarlo. Eso todo se debe de cancelar por que si deseas vender tu propiedad heredas las deudas de aseo, relleno, derecho de frente, entre otros, por eso cuando vendes te exigen solvencias de todos los servicios. 

Los problemas del drenaje, las lluvias y la basura es peor, por que los drenajes lo llenan de basura, lo tapan y luego vienen las lluvias y el CAOS ES TOTAL... (me provoca llorar)


Saludos.-


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ah bueno ya entendí es que en México cancelar es que ya no quieres el servicio; y pagar pues pagar; nosotros no pagamos por la recolección eso ya está pagado en los diversos impuestos que pagamos, lo único que sí se nos cobra es agua, predio (derecho de tenencia de la tierra) luz pero sólo la consumida en el hogar y ya.

Todo lo demás es  cuenta de impuestos.


----------



## bb008

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Ah bueno ya entendí es que en México cancelar es que ya no quieres el servicio; y pagar pues pagar; nosotros no pagamos por la recolección eso ya está pagado en los diversos impuestos que pagamos, lo único que sí se nos cobra es agua, predio (derecho de tenencia de la tierra) luz pero sólo la consumida en el hogar y ya.
> 
> Todo lo demás es cuenta de impuestos.


 


Disculpa Miguellillo, aquí podemos decir pagar o cancelar, pero también usamos cancelar, anular o retirar el servicio. 

En Venezuela pagamos, aseo urbano y relleno sanitario, luz, agua, el ejemplo que te di de las escaleras (luz) es pagada por el condominio (que tu pagas también), para que los servicios de la urbanización se mantengan.

Saludos.-


----------



## Xiroi

En Madrid el sistema de recogida selectiva de basura está bien organizado. Otra cosa es que la gente responda.

El Ayuntamiento suele mandar una carta avisando a las fincas cuyas basuras no están debidamente separadas. Deben de tener investigadores de basuras. Aquí se recoge diariamente en cada finca la basura orgánica y los envases de plástico y metal en otra bolsa, cada una va a un contenedor de color gris y amarillo respectivamente. Si los vecinos persisten en su actitud de echar todo en la misma bolsa, ponen una multa a la comunidad de vecinos. En casa de mi madre han puesto una. Y si se me permite una opinión personal, me parece totalmente justificado. Ahora el portero recoge sólo la orgánica y si los vecinos no tienen bolsas de color amarillo para diferenciar la de los envases, los propios vecinos tienen que bajarla al contenedor amarillo que el portero debidamente saca por las noches y retira por la mañana. Poco a poco va aumentando la proporción de madrileños que separan. En cuanto nos tocan el bolsillo nos damos más prisa.

El papel y el cristal se tiran en contenedores comunitarios que están siempre en la calle, por lo general nunca muy lejos hay siempre uno. En las paradas de autobuses hay unos pequeños contenedroes que forman la base de la propia marqueisna y ahí se tiran las pilas.

Para otras cosas hay puntos limpios móviles que pasan por cada barrio en días y horas determinadas donde se pueden tirar pequeños electrodomésticos, cables, aceite, maderas no muy grandes etc. Es un camión con varios compartimentos pequeños. Parece un juguete grande. Y luego están los puntos limpios, centrales de separación que hay en todos los barrios donde puedes ir a tirar un frigorífico o una librería, ropa para el tercer mundo, piezas metálicas, colchones, aceite, etc.

Además un día fijo del mes pasa un camión por cada calle recogiendo los objetos voluminosos por si uno no tiene vehículo grande para llevarlos al punto limpio, sólo hay que bajarlo al portal. 

Infraestructura hay. Voluntad de colaborar, cada vez más.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Xiroi said:


> hay unos pequeños contenedroes que forman la base de la propia marqueisna y ahí se tiran las pilas.


 
¡En México DF también! y aunque no hay muchos de estos, los puedes encontrar cerca de las estaciones del metro; ahí depositas tus pilas y celulares viejos ya que estos contaminan horrores.

También hay una gran campaña en TV para que no se tire el aceite al drenaje sino hay empresas que recolectan en aceite usado para darle un buen tratamiento, y éstas están situadas normalmente en las gasolineras


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡En México DF también! y aunque no hay muchos de estos, los puedes encontrar cerca de las estaciones del metro; ahí depositas tus pilas y celulares viejos ya que estos contaminan horrores.
> 
> También hay una gran campaña en TV para que no se tire el aceite al drenaje sino hay empresas que recolectan en aceite usado para darle un buen tratamiento, y éstas están situadas normalmente en las gasolineras


 

Aquí encontrar un lugar donde desechar la spilas es un suplicio conosco dos, el zoologico metropolitano, y la estacion de metro Estacion Militar.


----------



## bb008

Bueno hasta donde sé en Venezuela no existe eso, lamentablemente. Las pilas en mi caso particular, las recopiló, hasta que no puedo tenerlas más y las echó todas en una bolsita y luego a la basura, los celulares viejo, están en alguna gaveta guardada para que en algún momento si se convierten en objetos coleccionables tengan algún valor.

Saludos.-


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> Bueno hasta donde sé en Venezuela no existe eso, lamentablemente. Las pilas en mi caso particular, las recopiló, hasta que no puedo tenerlas más y las echó todas en una bolsita y luego a la basura, los celulares viejo, están en alguna gaveta guardada para que en algún momento si se convierten en objetos coleccionables tengan algún valor.
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Lo mismo hacia yo, Gracias a Dios el gobierno se puso a pensar y nos pusieron estos recolectores, pero esto sólo lo he visto en el DF, en otras ciudades ha las que he ido o conozco nunca los he visto.

P.D lo de los celulares yo lo hago también je je


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aquí los celulares tienen contenedores, en los supermercados Lider, pronto, walmart, en la entrada hay contenedores para depositarlos, a mi un celular en promedio me duran 3 meses pero no los reciclo porque los pierdo.


----------



## bb008

En Discovery Channel, llegué a ver un programa (lamentablemente estaba comenzando y yo iba saliendo) sobre el reciclado y la basura en Australia, y lo poco que escuché y vi que hay un lugar donde llega la basura (no sé si clasificada), pero incluso en este sitio separan la basura todo los reciclable para un lado, vidrio, papel, cartón, aluminio, y de una vez lo separan y el resto de la basura que no se recicla la convierten en abono y es repartida a los agricultores. Allí me dije esto se llama progreso.

Saludos.-


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> En Discovery Channel, llegué a ver un programa (lamentablemente estaba comenzando y yo iba saliendo) sobre el reciclado y la basura en Australia, y lo poco que escuché y vi que hay un lugar donde llega la basura (no sé si clasificada), pero incluso en este sitio separan la basura todo los reciclable para un lado, vidrio, papel, cartón, aluminio, y de una vez lo separan y el resto de la basura que no se recicla la convierten en abono y es repartida a los agricultores. Allí me dije esto se llama progreso.
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Bueno acá en México todo lo orgánico que se tira se hace aparte de composta, se llaman rellenos sanitarios los cuales después de unos años ya son tierra, de hecho lo que hoy es la zona más exclusiva de la capital donde están los departamentos más caros y las oficinas de las grandes empresas (Santa Fe) era antes un relleno sanitario o como muchos dicen, paso de basurero a campos Eliseos


----------



## Xiroi

Eso también se hace aquí, creo que su pomposo nombre es plantas de tratamiento de residuos sólidos. Se vierte el contenido de los contenedores en unas cintas contínuas y se hace una segunda separación. A veces inevitable, pues aunque uno separe en su casa, en la orgánica siempre hay plásticos, por ejemplo.

Lamentablemente lo de la compostación de residuos aquí no está tan avanzado, aquí los restos orgánicos acaban o bien en plantas incineradoras o en vertederos, lo que ha dado lugar a que hayan llegado gaviotas a Madrid y hayan formado colonias estables en vertederos pese a estar a tantos kilómetros del mar. Comida fresca no les falta.


----------



## bb008

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno acá en México todo lo orgánico que se tira se hace aparte de composta, se llaman rellenos sanitarios los cuales después de unos años ya son tierra, de hecho lo que hoy es la zona más exclusiva de la capital donde están los departamentos más caros y las oficinas de las grandes empresas (Santa Fe) era antes un relleno sanitario o como muchos dicen, paso de basurero a campos Eliseos


 

Lo que pasa en Venezuela o mejor dicho el relleno sanitario en Caracas (debo hablar de Caracas que es donde vivo), es que se paga, y paga, y paga y nunca se termina de rellenar y no se hace absolutamente nada. 

Ojala hubiese las plantas de desechos y reciclajes como en Australia, valdría la pena pagar con gusto un servicio de calidad, pero cuando te das cuenta que por tus alrededores lo que hay es basura, alimañas, roedores, moscas y malos olores, es allí donde piensas, donde esta mi dinero de años y no hay una política de saneamiento ambiental.

Saludos.-


----------



## Teena

En Uzbekistan teniamos una gran pila de basura y la gente simpletamente intentaba tirar la suya sin tener que acercarse demasido y sin que la basura se desparrame por la calle (se desparraba de todas maneras). Era asqueroso. Supesamente habia un cubo de basura debajo pero como nadie nunca lo vaciaba, ni siquera se podia ver.

Pero dicen que ahora estan intentando limpar la ciudad un poco.

(disculpen mi espanol si se encuentran errores)

Saludos,
- Kristina


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Teena said:


> En Uzbekist*á*n teniamos una gran pila de basura y la gente simpletamente intentaba tirar la suya sin tener que acercarse demasido y sin que la basura se desparrame *desparramara *por la calle (se desparraba*desparramaba* de todas maneras). Era asqueroso.* Supes**t*amente habia un cubo de basura debajo pero como nadie nunca lo vaciaba, ni siquera se podia ver.
> 
> Pero dicen que ahora est*á*n intentando limpar la ciudad un poco.
> 
> (disculpen mi espanol si se encuentran errores)
> 
> Saludos,
> - Kristina


 
Una pregunta Teena; ¿No hay o había camiones de basura en donde directamente tirabas la basura en Uzbekistán? Es decir sólo lo tiraban en los depósitos y después pasaba el camión??


----------



## Teena

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Una pregunta Teena; ¿No hay o había camiones de basura en donde directamente tirabas la basura en Uzbekistán? Es decir sólo lo tiraban en los depósitos y después pasaba el camión??


 
(Muchas gracias por la ayuda!)

No, no habia, y los camiones tampoco pasaban. Pues, en algunos lugares vaciaban los basureros con alguna frecuencia, pero donde vivia yo, solamente los vi como 10 veces en mi vida. Me gustaria ver como son las cosas hoy en dia.


----------



## vivita28

En Colombia, se llama recolección de basura.... y las personas tienen horarios y fechas específicas para sacar su basura y que el camión de la basura se la lleve. en cada barrio ya saben cuándo y a qué hora pasa el camión así las personas sacan la basura de su casa, en el caso de los conjuntos residenciales que tienen  un recolector comunal, pues la gente va sacando la basura cada tanto y la deposita ahí, igual el camión pasa en sus fechas y recoje la basura de los reoletore comunales.

Después la llevan a un lugar especial, en Bogotá se llama el botadero de doña Juana y queda en las afueras de la ciudad, de ahí en adelante la verdad no sé si tenga algún tratamiento especial.


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
Indudablemente la recolección de basura en el Perú se acerca más a lo descrito por Miguelillo y bb, que lo que indica Xiroi.
Sin embargo, debo precisar que la manera depende de la ciudad, e incluso del distrito.
Yo vivo en un edificio de departamentos de una zona residencial. En mi caso, por eso de la onda verde, preparo tres bolsas (uso las del supermercado): una de metales plásticos y vidrios, otra de papeles y cartones y otra con restos de comida y cualquier producto orgánico que se pueda descomponer. Luego las pongo en una bolsa negra más grande y la pongo en un tacho que está ubicado en el sótano para que el conserje la ponga en la esquina de la calle (no hay contenedores ni cilindros) a partir de las ocho de la noche (por dispositivo municipal, las bolsas de basura tienen que sacarse recién a partir de esa hora). Un poco más tarde pasan los reciladores y revuelven la basura, buscando lo que les pueda servir. Todos los días en la madrugada pasa el camión de la basura (compactador) y ya está. Al relleno sanitario. Muy temprano pasan los trabajadores de limpieza municipal y barren las calles y recogen cualquier residuo que pudiera haberse quedado botado.
En algunos supermercados hay botes/tachos en los que puedes depositar vidrios y otros en los que puedes depositar pilas y baterías de celulares. pero como no siempre me acuerdo de cargar con ellos, estas últimas están en un cajón hasta que me acuerde de llevarlas.
Las guías telefónicas pasadas las entrego en lugares especiales que desginan todos los años para que sean reutilizadas en beneficio de instituciones que son beneficiadas con la venta del papel.  
Sin embargo mi caso no creo que sea la generalidad. La mayoría mete toda la basura en una sola bolsa y pasan directamente a dejarla en el sótano o en la calle (eso sí, debidamente cerrada para que no se desparrame toda. Finalmente si algo cae, se ensuciará la frentera de la casa. Algunas personas han colocado en el borde de la calzada un tubo vertical y una canastilla de metal en la parte superior, para colocar la bolsa a una altura de un metro o un poco más. De esa manera, ningún perro puede alcanzar la bolsa y se facilita el trabajo de los trabajadores de limpieza. 
Poco a poco se va tomando más conciencia del asunto del reciclaje, pero tampoco es que existan las facilidades del caso. Parece no ser un asunto de prioridad nacional. 
Pero repito: depende de cada distrito. Hay algunas zonas pobres en los que la basura se apila durante días.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## bb008

Hola

Hablando de recogida de basura y desechos, ayer justamente quedé petrificada al ver por primera vez en mi vida el transporte de desecho hospitalario (venezolano), siempre me pregunté sobre eso, ya que nunca había visto donde llevan este tipo de basura y desechos. Cómo en Venezuela no hay una cultura sociopolítica para llevar a cabo una perfecta recolección además que las personas no tienen ningún tipo de educación para botar la basura, siempre me pregunté que pasa con este tipo de desperdicios hospitalarios, ya qué para uno es díficil botar unas pilitas no me explicó este tipo de basuras que pueden ser incluso especializada.

Y me hago las siguientes inquietudes:

¿Dónde botan estos desechos?
¿Cómo los clasifican?
¿Son procesados o no?
¿Habrá algunos desechos que pueden ser reciclados?
¿Cómo es la experiencia de este tipo de desperdicios en sus países, por qué tendré que investigar con respecto al mío?

Saludos.-


----------



## Cabeza tuna

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Hablando de recogida de basura y desechos, ayer justamente quedé petrificada al ver por primera vez en mi vida el transporte de desecho hospitalario (venezolano), siempre me pregunté sobre eso, ya que nunca había visto donde llevan este tipo de basura y desechos. Cómo en Venezuela no hay una cultura sociopolítica para llevar a cabo una perfecta recolección además que las personas no tienen ningún tipo de educación para botar la basura, siempre me pregunté que pasa con este tipo de desperdicios hospitalarios, ya qué para uno es díficil botar unas pilitas no me explicó este tipo de basuras que pueden ser incluso especializada, ya que habrán
> 
> Y me hago las siguientes inquietudes:
> 
> ¿Dónde botan estos desechos?
> ¿Cómo los clasifican?
> ¿Son procesados o no?
> ¿Habrá algunos desechos que pueden ser reciclados?
> ¿Cómo es la experiencia de este tipo de desperdicios en sus países, por qué tendré que investigar con respecto al mío?
> 
> Saludos.-


 

Lo mismo me he preguntado respecto a la basura hospitalaria chilena, la respuesta nunca me ha quedado clara lo que una vez escuche era que sencillamente se incineraba.
Dentro de los hospitales (bueno la verdad dentro de La clinica alemana que es y perdonen los que no, mi realidad) siempre he visto un sector especial para la basura llamado Área sucia.
En el libro Generación X, hablaban que en California, los desechos humanos se colocaban en bolsas rojas selladas que debian ser a prueba de coyotes.


----------

